# Mandarin Blackhunter Brace height



## kingston73 (Jun 29, 2015)

New to all this traditional shooting but I’m trying to learn. I know correct brace height is important but other than a description on Twig archery I haven’t been able to find info about this bow and brace height. Secondary question is can I use the same brace height for different limbs? I have a set of 30# recurve and 35# long bow limbs for this. Thanks


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

7.5 to 8.5 inches


----------



## pounders94 (May 8, 2018)

I run my recurve one at 8” and both of the longbow ones that I have are at 7 3/4” and 8”


----------



## jtrops (Nov 20, 2018)

Junxing (the company that makes these bows) recommends 7.5-8" brace for the f171 (recurve), and the f172 (longbow). That is just a starting point. 

There are too many variables to say that one brace height will be the right one for each archer, each bow, each arrow, or each combination of the lot. If you are really new to this I would just shoot a bunch of arrows, and pay attention to your brace height. If you notice that it's shooting more loud, or with more vibration than you like try adding a little brace height to see how it changes. When you find the happy spot it will be quieter, and more efficient.


----------



## kingston73 (Jun 29, 2015)

I didn’t know that was the actual manufacturer, thanks for that. I’ll adjust it, right now it’s about 7 1/4 so definitely too low.


----------



## Cathatafish (Feb 25, 2020)

So Im gonna revive this because I just got a black hunter and in order to get to 7.75 from string to deepest part on handle inside I have to put crazy twist in the string (shortening it to 56"!) and of course it sounds like crap when shot. Do they measure their brace height some other way?


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

Cathatafish said:


> So Im gonna revive this because I just got a black hunter and in order to get to 7.75 from string to deepest part on handle inside I have to put crazy twist in the string (shortening it to 56"!) and of course it sounds like crap when shot. Do they measure their brace height some other way?


They supply a string that is too long.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

For sure replace their stock string with a better one. My Black Hunter longbow shot best with a brace of 8 inches.


----------



## Cathatafish (Feb 25, 2020)

cheeney said:


> For sure replace their stock string with a better one. My Black Hunter longbow shot best with a brace of 8 inches.


Do they measure from the inside/belly of deepest cut part of grip?


----------



## Cathatafish (Feb 25, 2020)

strugglesticks said:


> They supply a string that is too long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


How long a string do you use for it? 56" seemed short, but I guess the black hunter is only 60", 2" shorter than the sage..


----------



## Cathatafish (Feb 25, 2020)

So the string included with my black hunter recurve (ordered direct from mandarin duck) is exact 56", loop to loop. Bow length is 60". So it should be fine. But in order to get to 7.75"-8.25 the string is overtwisted, no longer a smooth cylinder, if you know what I mean.
Anyone else have a similar issue with this bow? I'd just assume the string is too long but -4 inches less than bow length should be normal. Do they measure brace differently?


----------



## Frachiseur boi (Jul 21, 2021)

What brace height should I have my 60 lb 60 in hybrid longbow black hunter set to I have a Flemish twist string made for that exact bow it said 6 50 but everybody else is saying 7 8


----------



## Remote (Dec 10, 2020)

I run my Black Hunters (55lb, 60lb longbows) at 7.5" brace. They really like it.


----------

